# Game Thread, Pistons vs Bulls, 7 PM, United Center, TNT, Nov 8, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's whiny









vs this guy: 










Once Again! Will Skiles get under his skin?
And will Ben Wallace be text messaging the other Wallace during the game? Will Aaron Gray see any part of the floor besides what's under the team's seats? Will Joachim Noah bring intensity? And where will it sit if he does?​


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071108/SPORTS03/711080400/1051&imw=Y



> When Pistons point guard Chauncey Billups found out that disgruntled Chicago Bulls fans were chanting for Kobe Bryant, he was floored.
> 
> "I didn't hear that," Billups said. "Wooow!
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Only Game 5--and already a big one 



> When the NBA schedule was released over the summer, it was no surprise that tonight's game between the Bulls and Detroit Pistons at the United Center was grabbed by TNT as part of a nationally-televised doubleheader.
> 
> It's a rematch of a second-round playoff series last season, and the Central Division rivals are among the teams expected to compete for top honors in the Eastern Conference this season.
> 
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/jackson/640638,CST-SPT-jax08.article


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Prognosis: gulp!

I’ll be really interested to see how Ben Wallace will act / play tonight. Does he have any pride left at all?

(perhaps the reason he didn't raise his hand to be a captain is because he really doesn't give a ****? ka-ching! $$$ )


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This may be the game to kick my wavering optimism out the door entirely, as I should be able to watch all of it, and I'm pretty sure I'll be skipping work to do it.

Bulls 88
Pistons 86


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe no jersey until the Bulls win. It'd be better for the jerseys' records


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Maybe no jersey until the Bulls win. It'd be better for the jerseys' records


This is what I'll do: if the Bulls lose this game and the next one (ie. a loss for every jersey), I'll stop wearing the jerseys. If we continue to lose, I'll put 'em back on since it doesn't make a difference. If they go on a winning streak, I apologize for causing our 0-4 start...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Going to be a good game, ha hopefully anyway. Too bad I think I'll miss it. Gotta say though, bulls better show up!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

My prediction for today’s game:

Bulls 103
Pistons 89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles will be _talking slick_ all the way to the unemployement line soon...if the pundits are correct and the rumors* are true that the players have tuned him out...see bill walton on espn the other night (link is posted elsewhere)...will Pax have the nerve to AX?

oh, sir charles will be rippin' them all a new one, i predict. and i predict the bulls will win...so (and sorry for all the elipses...i'm in one of those moods today)....

in honor, or maybe in remembrance, of the honored bulls adminstrators who've been put out to sea..

i say TIGHTEN THOSE ****ING JIBS, BOYS sheesh....AND PULL ONE OUT of your...well you know where...for the...well, how about for your own pride?

the jibs are loose...and that is not to be tolerated. do i need to write another letter to the chicago tribune???



*well, that was just one...and it was from bill walton...so grain meet salt, thank you.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mizenkay said:


> skiles will be _talking slick_ all the way to the unemployement line soon...if the pundits are correct and the rumors* are true that the players have tuned him out...see bill walton on espn the other night (link is posted elsewhere)...will Pax have the nerve to AX?
> 
> oh, sir charles will be rippin' them all a new one, i predict. and i predict the bulls will win...so (and sorry for all the elipses...i'm in one of those moods today)....
> 
> ...


Ben Wallace is going to have some angry fans and be jobless soon too if he sucks it up tonight. I just hope he plays hard for his freaking dignity.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Kick some Piston butt, Bully boys!! :mad2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, definitely currently not at work right now. I'm sick is the story - and I might be, depending what happens tonight...


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

Not to be pessimistic, but I'm predicting a loss....... 

Give me a 97 to 90 score

I'm looking at gordon with 23
Tyrus to come with 17 and 9
And Aaron Gray to actually play....

Hinrich continues to play poorly
Joe doesn't do as well as he has
Ben Wallace gets benched in the 3rd...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For those of you wanting to watch it online:

http://www.stoogetv.com/player.htm

Click WMOE2 on the left side


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

EJ talking about Skiles and Noah's comments after the Clippers game. Barkley says he's siding with Noah and that the Bulls don't have a leader. 

Kenny Smith says the leader is either Ben Gordon or Ben Wallace. 

Barkley says that we don't know who their leader is, so he has no problem with Noah speaking out. Kenny Smith thinks that Noah should've kept his mouth shut because he hasn't done anything in the NBA.

They go to Doug Collins and he says he'd love for that to come from Deng or Hinrich or Gordon. Collins says there's a combination of fallout from the Kobe shenanigans and that the reason we're losing is that we're missing our shots. He doesn't see any flair from us.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I agree with Charles about the Kobe stuff affecting the players. Not a legit excuse.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hell is freezing over. I agree with Charles.



> He doesn't see any flair from us.


the flair, like the jib, is woeful.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What, no Ben Wallace before the game telling us to have a safe drive home? Now how am I supposed to get pumped up?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win the tip.

Ben Wallace takes a shot, for some reason, but Gordon gets the offensive board. Kirk misses a 3. Pistons ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with a dunk! Bulls score first.

Chauncey answers on the other side.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

2 fouls for Gordon with 10:16 to go.

Duhon in. Oh crap.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice drive by Tyrus there, three point play.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus goes to the hoop and scores, and the foul!

9-3 Bulls after the FT.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jeez, I don't think we have enough fouls yet.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun missing his FTs.

Hinrich misses the J, but Wallace gets the offensive board and puts it back in - and the foul (misses the FT).

11-4 Bulls with about 8 minutes to go.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Alright, Tyrus just hit a 20 footer. He's looking good so far, he's gotta have 7 points and 3-4 boards.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun looking sloppy. Offensive foul.

Hinrich hits the open shot. Other side, Hamilton backs Hinrich down and hits a shot over him.

Hinrich feeds Tyrus for the jumper. Rasheed answers over Tyrus on the other end. Offense not looking bad, not looking great though. Hamilton fouls Kirk.

Duhon drives, scores, and gets fouled by Tayshaun!

Timeout. Bulls up 17-8 with 6:27 to play in the 1st.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Good start so far.. good energy, and more importantly, getting to the hoop and getting good shots. Pistons are looking pretty haggard too, doesn't hurt.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang it. Three for Hamilton.

Shoot. Should've been an easy score for Hinrich there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tyrus just blew right by his defender again for the dunk, 9 points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus...yeesh. Almost lost that one.

Pistons are 6-11.

Hinrich is 2-4, but - most importanly - no fouls.

Tyrus goes to the hoop and scores!

9 Pts (4-4 FG, 1-1 FT), 4 Rebs, an assist, and a steal for Tyrus.

24-17 with 2:48 to go.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7 assists, 1 TO for the Bulls so far. Wallace and Gordon with 2 fouls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:raised_ey

i realize i was out of the loop for a while, but it bears comment...i see we've rescinded the head band issue that was such a controversy last year. well, i guess that's progress.

bulls are looking better tonight. i just love tyrus. and kirk will snap out of it. had to say that too.

deng isn't playing like the 57 million dollar man he thinks he is.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon/Hinrich/Deng/Tyrus/Smith on the floor for us.

6-0 run for the Pistons.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah checks in to some cheers.

Tyrus getting some rest, but he better be back in at the start of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

29-23 Bulls at the end of the 1st.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5 assists for Hinrich in the 1st. 9 for our 13 FGs on the whole.

Offense looking better. Gordon didn't even get two minutes in, yet, either.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon/Gordon/Nocioni/Smith/Noah on the floor to start the 2nd quarter.

Duhon 2-4 on the night now.

Rasheed gets the shot and the foul.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm liking Joakim Noah out there.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

WTF is kirk doing yo he's going nut.He needs to try to get more high pct shots,or get to the lane.I really won't care if he or ben g where to get traded together i just don't see it working.Both to foul prone and so keen on shooting jumpers.But will pax's do something no,both kirk and ben will die bulls and we will have to cont to suffer.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

ben gets fouled noah get pushed no call.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is is just me or does anyone else feel that the bulls are severely undersized in the backcourt, duhon gordon and hinrich, just seems the bulls need to get bigger in that area. I would let one of them go and see if thabo can help out.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

Tyrus is learning.....

He's only 20......and he's learning, he's gonna get good.....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Did Doug Collins just call him Ben Walrus?
Instant mental image of a walrus with a fro.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> For those of you wanting to watch it online:
> 
> http://www.stoogetv.com/player.htm
> 
> Click WMOE2 on the left side


**** it doesnt work.


it keeps sayin

VLC has been discontinued on this channel

bull****


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Offensive rebound and the dunk for Tyrus!

Noc reaches in.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang! Tyrus misses from right at the hoop!

Shoot. Foul on Tyrus at the other end, Rasheed gets two FTs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Why in the world is Wallace trying to shoot the ball so much?

Blech. At least they didn't score at the other end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus bricks the first FT, hits the second.

Airball on the other end by the Pistons.

Nocioni scores over Jarvis Hayes! Charge by Billups on the other end!

1.3 seconds left...ooh that was ugly. Good thing Billups missed that.

51-45 Bulls lead at the half.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stats at the half:

46% FG, 1-6 3FG, 4-9 FT (vs. 46.9% FG, 2-8 3FG, 13-19 FT)

Tyrus Thomas: 12 Pts (5-7 FG, 2-3 FT), 7 Rebs, 1 Ast, 1 Stl
Kirk Hinrich: 4 Pts, 7 Asts
Ben Wallace: 6 Pts, 5 Rebs
Luol Deng: 9 Pts (4-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 2 Ast, 1 Reb

Sheed and McDyess: 22 Pts (7-14 FG, 7-9 FT), 11 Rebs


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Win, lose or brawl the bulls are playing basketball again. It's nice to know they can do it. I'm happy with Tyrus and Noah, the pistons are struggling with their energy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

With the exception of Ben Wallace trying to do much offensively in the 2nd qtr(try to prove his former team he's not as big of a liability as they believe he is :sigh, I'd say that was a great half we played. Easily the best we've played this season so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon only has 5 points right now on 2-7 shooting. I hope this improves.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon listens to me. 13 Points on 5-10 shooting now. Keep it up, Gordon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace looking ridiculous with that layup attempt under the basket. Just awful.

Billups hits a three on the other end. 63-56 with about 8 minutes to play in the third quarter.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

At least Wallace is trying.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

*Our starting frontcourt is, well, stupid.*

How many times do I have to watch Tyrus Thomas try and run the break and get picked, commit an offensive foul, or throw the ball away?

How many times do I have to watch Ben Wallace get the ball in a position to score, only to moan and hit nothing but the backboard?

Are they idiots? Or is there something not being taught in practice? Give the ball up if you don't have numbers Tyrus, and stop giving the ball to Ben with 5 seconds left on the clock. I'm a 6'2" chub-a-lub, and I think I could have the same offensive production as Wallace, it's pitiful.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with the offensive board and the hook!

...and a bit later (blasted internet cutting out briefly on me), Tyrus dunks it!

Loose ball foul on Hinrich. Blech. 67-62 Bulls with 5:48 to go.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with a huge block!!!

And a tech on Hamilton for good measure! Sweet!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TT is leading us in points and boards


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, nice block. Typical Hamilton, glad they T'd him up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton is a freakin' bum. Grabbed the ankle while Tyrus was on the way down. BS move.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad pass by Duhon in traffic. Rasheed hits a three on the other end. Bulls lead is 3.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls lead is 1. Don't tap the ball when it's loose, dang it, grab it!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng way off tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus is looking great out there. Blows right by Rasheed.

Rasheed answers on the other end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons take the lead. 71-70 Pistons.

72-71 now after a Smith bucket.

24 FT for Detroit to our 13.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

King Joe, you are doing fine work tonight.

and damn. kirk. that was a bad decision.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah hits both FTs.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks KJ for the updates


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> King Joe, you are doing fine work tonight.
> 
> and damn. kirk. that was a bad decision.


Gracias. It's nice being able to actually watch a game on TV. I'm really hoping we pull this one out, I'll be an absolute mess if we don't.

And props on your choice of avatar, by the way. I've got the first season on my Christmas list (and 27 songs in my library).

78-75 Bulls after three quarters.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> Thanks KJ for the updates


It was definitely worth skipping work for this (even though I'd have only missed the first twenty minutes or so).

No problem on the updates, I know what's it like to be going off of those, and they're nice to have.

11 Assists for Hinrich tonight. 18/10 for Tyrus so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah gets called for the foul on the rebound. Dang.

And then Billups blows past Noah for two.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No-No-Nocioniiiii hits the jumper.

80-77 Bulls.

Rasheed is owning our bigs (on offense moreso than D).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni hits a pair of free throws to get the lead back to three.

Gotta grab that rebound, Noah. Sheed gets the second offensive board and gets fouled. 33 and 6 for Rasheed so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich feeds Smith for the jumper. 8 points for Joe.

Offensive foul on Hamilton. Hamilton's arguing like a punk. They should've T'ed him there, too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

10 points for Joe Smith now, two jumpers in a row.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

86-81 Bulls. Timeout.

Two free throws for Rasheed when we come back.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are at 50% shooting right now.

26 assists on our 36 FG.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Rasheed is killin' us out there. We need to stop fouling him!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sheed misses #2, Maxiell gets the board, but the Bulls are able to recover the ball.

Gordon gets fouled by Hamilton. Hits 'em both, 15 points for Gordon.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta hold on to the ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni with the rebound!

Offensive board by Noc on the other end. Phooey, Kirk turnover.

Gordon's three just missed, too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Awful D on that one. Easy bucket for Hayes off the feed from Hamilton. Tyrus inside, can't get the ball in the hole.

Illegal D on the Bulls...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang it.

88-87 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

4 straight misses for our Bulls right now.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Get Nocioni back on the bench. Every time he gets it he shoots it! So frustrating.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta hit that layup, Kirk.

Traveling on Maxiell at the other end, luckily.

1 point game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng misses, but gets his own rebound and puts it in.

Thomas throws it away.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

3 point game


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Unlucky turnover by Thomas, just a miscommunication. Hopefully it doesn't cost us too much.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Thomas/Smith on the floor.

Deng scores to make it 94-89 Bulls.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

deng is clutch


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rasheed is just too strong for Tyrus.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun just doesn't have it tonight. Loses it and gets a loose ball foul for his trouble, too.

Deng gets fouled by Tayshaun at the other end. Hamilton is hounding Gordon. That was ugly.

Smith handles Sheed on the other end and Tyrus grabs the rebound.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich decides to take the long two, bricks it.

Tyrus saves an easy bucket from Hamilton with the block.

Hamilton ends up driving and scoring as the shot clock expires.

94-93 Bulls with 1:35 to play.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

1 point game


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Kirk.. Ugh..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Out of bounds off the Pistons. Bulls need to score here.

Timeout Skiles. 94-93 with 33.9 seconds to go.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

bulls ball with 30 seconds to go


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon goes up for the shot and is fouled by Hamilton!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits the first.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Clunks the second! Shoot.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This is big. Gotta make 'em miss here.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon checks in for Gordon.

Sheed backs Tyrus in - he misses! Joe Smith with the rebound!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hinrich has 14 assists in this game...He only had 16 on the season going into this one


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith misses his first free throw of the year, but makes the second.

96-93 Bulls with 13.3 to go.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

i smell overtime


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

tis exciting


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton misses the three!!!

Tyrus grabs the rebound! Free throws for Tyrus!

Deng is shaken up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus bricks the first.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

He hits the second!

4-point game with 2.9 seconds to go.

Don't blow this, Bulls.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Good work by Deng not to go for the fake there! Saved us the game right there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls Win!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Alright, first win. Great game by Thomas, 19 points 14 rebounds.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

bulls win 97 - 93


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow. A win. Forgot what it felt like!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

bulls win :clap::cheers:

thanks KJ :clap2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Hinrich jersey pulls through!

97-93 Win.

Tyrus was huge tonight with 19/14/1/2/2.

14 assists for Hinrich. 23 for Smith/Nocioni off the bench. We won the rebound battle 47-36 (15-7 offensive). If we'd hit more free throws, it wouldn't have been so close. I'll take it, though!

BULLS WIN!!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

is that TT best game????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally a win! And against a team we need to beat!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> is that TT best game????


It's up there with the 21/12 he put up Philly.

This one's better, though. We won. :biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

1st Win Baby!

Tyrus!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

darlets said:


> is that TT best game????


Best Games
27 vs CLE in OT last year
PHI this year
Tonight

We Win tonight. It's the best.

Freakish block on Rip! Boom!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/photos;_ylt=AqLcTugJdP35TzKM3AYfcWt40bYF



















Crucial one right there. Gordon drawing that foul was huge.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

You know, KJ, you can never wash that jersey.

I love Joe Smith. Hated it when the Bucks traded him. He's a solid, solid, scorer.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Bulls were fiesty tonight.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, what a huge win.

TT really coming into his own. Great pick by Paxson.

Its nice to see that our guys still have this game in them. Great execution and some solid D.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Man, what a huge win.
> 
> TT really coming into his own. Great pick by Paxson.
> 
> Its nice to see that our guys still have this game in them. Great execution and some solid D.


I'm really curious to know how he progresses the rest of the year if he can keep himself in games along with Skiles not keeping him out for no reason (LAC game)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm really curious to know how he progresses the rest of the year if he can keep himself in games along with Skiles not keeping him out for no reason (LAC game)



One of his more impressive improvements is his ability to stay on the floor. Also, the added muscle is a plus. I no longer fear him getting injured every game.

That was a nasty spill Kirk took diving into the stands. Cheap *** Rip Hamilton pulling TT's leg was bush league. 

Wallace is unstable. I had a good view of the action and he's a real trip to watch.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> No opponent was better suited to make the Bulls forget about their own problems than the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Who has time to worry about contract extensions, bad starts or Kobe Bryant chants when Detroit's Richard Hamilton is making shoestring tackles and Rasheed Wallace is spending more time in the post than he probably has in a decade?
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=74185&src=150


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Boy Tyrus was good. There's a video on nba.com showing all his points. Just simply blew by Rasheed again and again, which I hope to see from him every night. Gotta improve that FT% though, then we're looking at a star.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

first of all... finally!!
glad to see they didn't have to go 0-9 to get their head into a game for once. Looks like they came around and played with the same game-plan they had for much of last year

still a few silly turn-overs and a little too much herky-jerky play here and there -- like when a Tyrus tried to dribble between two Pistons out in the open court, and then acted surprised when he had the ball stripped. but I can forgive him, he had a monster game, and I have to hope for more of that to come.

how telling was it though that for the final stretch of the game, Wallace didn't see a second of time on the floor? If he's been rendered this ineffective due to the ankle - then why even trot him out there on the floor? It's early enough in the year to just sit him for a few weeks, and get him back to 100%... If his skills are beginning to decline, than this injury is only going to make it ten times worse for him and the team.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Me thinks Rasheed is right about our lack of bigs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Smith has played well for us so far this season. I didn't know he had that range on his jumper. If he stays healthy, he will be a key player for us. Ben Wallace looked like he's coming out of his coma with 7 boards and a couple baskets; Noah played decent in his second game with a few hustle plays. He still has a ways to go though...

GREAT game for Tyrus Thomas. Yeah, Rasheed scored 36 on him, but that was expected of him being 6'11" and Thomas being 6'8" and a second year player. I just want some consistency from him though. He'll have a game like this followed by a bad one...

One thing that bothered me though was that are guards are small and Skiles failed to put Sefalosha out there to guard Billups while Hinrich or Gordon guarded Hamilton. Also, how come Aaron Gray isn't getting any burn at all? The guy played very well in preseason even starting some game along side Ben Wallace and looked good out there. Now, the regular season starts and he can't even see the floor?! Come on!!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Great win, but wow < 10 pages for such a huge game? 

I missed the recent events re: mike and DaBullz but if this is a result of VS pullin the BS again, toodles.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> Great win, but wow < 10 pages for such a huge game?
> 
> I missed the recent events re: mike and DaBullz but if this is a result of VS pullin the BS again, toodles.


We just didn't have that many posters online for it last night.

I saw ScottMay, miz, and a few others on the list of currently active members for most of the game, with spikes of others towards the end.

I dunno, maybe I scared people off with my mad in-game recapping skills. :biggrin:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Me thinks Rasheed is right about our lack of bigs.


I don't. I think this same game played in March sees Noah and even Gray playing defense on Wallace in Q4, instead of Tyrus.

We couldn't afford rookie fouls last night, so the Bulls held back on playing them. In March both will be better able to play in that role.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I think once the team settles in and gets more games in the win column then Skiles will be more comfortable with playing Thabo and Aaron more minutes. As it is, I think job one was to get a win. In this case, I don't think the shorter rotation and experienced guys was a bad idea at all.

I'd also like to say that I don't think the 0-4 start is indicative of how the rest of the season will be played out. Each loss could have easily been a win if the players were more in sync with each other. Joakim was exactly right about that. I blame the loose pre-season for that lack of intensity, and expect that we'll start running off strings of wins soon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I think once the team settles in and gets more games in the win column then Skiles will be more comfortable with playing Thabo and Aaron more minutes.


Just curious, who would be getting less minutes under this scenario?

Thabo is not a point guard.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Just curious, who would be getting less minutes under this scenario?
> 
> Thabo is not a point guard.


True, Thabo is not a point. I think the more minutes Thabo gets, though, the fresher the other three will be. I've yet to see Kirk OR Ben have a great game. Ben has had a couple of good scoring games, Kirk just had a great assist game, but Thabo (when he plays well) is one of thos players who can bring good defense and an all around game that could be effective for our team.

Last night Kirk played 42 minutes while Duhon played 25. One of them was the SG for 20 minutes last night. Frankly, BG has had one good game, Kirk has had one good game, and Duhon has been consistent but unspectacular. None of these three are making me feel like we NEED them to be on the floor all the time. In Thabo's limited minutes, has he really been much worse than any of the others?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Frankly, Hinrich's high minutes and 14 assists are the key to our having won. The ball was moving and grooving.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Frankly, Hinrich's high minutes and 14 assists are the key to our having won. The ball was moving and grooving.


He was my co-player of the game along with TT.

TT got the player of the game at the United Center, BTW.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> In Thabo's limited minutes, has he really been much worse than any of the others?






Not to be a Cathy Quibbler, but yes.

His PER is 0.92. That's abysmal. The only one worse on the team is Aaron Gray's -4.17.

Its a long season and I'm not saying to bury the guy, but minutes are a premium on this ultra-deep team and some guys are going to be getting the short end.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Thabo can't shoot to save his life. To answer your question, Wynn!, I think he's been terrible so far. Hinrich and Gordon have not shot well either, but that's more likely an aberration. With Thabo, he's just not a good shooter. 

I suppose he can still be a decent bench player but how many guards do you know who stay in the league and can't make an open jumpshot, and I mean WIDE open inside the 3 point line? I cringe everytime he shoots the ball.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

To answer both *Frankensteiner!* and *kukoc4ever!*, I agree that in the small sample size so far this season Thabo has stunk. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I agree with Skiles playing a shorter rotation until we get minutes under our belt. To be fair to Thabo, though, most of the team has stunk so far this season. Picking on only Thabo is a little short sighted. Thabo has shown in some games last season and during euro-ball that he CAN shoot efficiently and score in a variety of ways. He has also shown an ability to defend well. The Kobe commercial last year was a great example. The producers picked that footage because Kobe was being defended excellently but still scored (go sell some product that allows you to do the same!). I was merely stating that once we right this ship, I'd like to see Thabo play. For whatever reason, he seems to let his nerves get to him early in the season. The more he plays through that, the more we'll be able to tap the Thabo potential.

*FREE THABO!*



_Why is my little winky guy blue now?!_


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wynn said:


> To answer both *Frankensteiner!* and *kukoc4ever!*, I agree that in the small sample size so far this season Thabo has stunk. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I agree with Skiles playing a shorter rotation until we get minutes under our belt. To be fair to Thabo, though, most of the team has stunk so far this season. Picking on only Thabo is a little short sighted. Thabo has shown in some games last season and during euro-ball that he CAN shoot efficiently and score in a variety of ways. He has also shown an ability to defend well. The Kobe commercial last year was a great example. The producers picked that footage because Kobe was being defended excellently but still scored (go sell some product that allows you to do the same!). I was merely stating that once we right this ship, I'd like to see Thabo play. For whatever reason, he seems to let his nerves get to him early in the season. The more he plays through that, the more we'll be able to tap the Thabo potential.
> 
> *FREE THABO!*
> 
> ...


Some of the smilies got an overhaul when the site upgraded. My :biggrin: is green now! Aggghaaaghhhahhh!


----------

